# How I am today



## vannasarous (Jul 24, 2015)

I consider myself recovered from DP, but I still suffer from anxiety which in turn means that sometimes i still depersonalize. Does it ever stay? no. Not longer than a few minutes or maybe an hour at tops but i forget about the feeling and go on about my day. At one point I was in a constant state of DP and i was like that for months and was at a loss of what to do. What did I do? Honestly, I dont know. I just stopped caring, and started living MY life, and not let DP control me. I wont go into detail about what i experienced because every single person here knows what its like and i do not want to risk triggering someone because I know what thats like. Also, im not going to try and explain the severity of it because it differs from person to person, and i dont know if i had it worse than one person or not. I just know how bad I personally felt, and fuck, was it bad, BUT i can tell you one thing... I dont remember what it was like. I remember reading stories and seeing people say that they dont remember what it was like or how it felt. I could not believe even for a second that it was true, but here i am. When i do depersonalize its not like it was last year when i was in a constant state. Its different. I just feel a little dreamy for a little bit but then im okay, and thats that. The anxiety on the other hand, i still feel a little emotionless, and that i cant feel things like im supposed to but i felt like that prior to having that shit. Its just something that i need to work on fixing due to some shit that happened to me emotionally in the past, and yes i still get that gut feeling that something bad is going to happen, but now i know whats wrong with me, and i accept that. So maybe thats another thing that helped me get over it is i accepted it for what it was. I dont have this long list of things to do to get better because i dont really know what i did. All i can say is accept it for what it is and quit questioning whether its something different, because its not, and take your fucking life back, man. BE STRONG! you can do it, because i did and i never in a million years thought that i could when i was feeling that way.

You WILL get better. Maybe not today, and maybe not tomorrow, but in time you will. Focus on yourself, and realize that this is just a mind set and not permanent. Also, YOURE NOT SCHIZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its just a feeling, and accept it for what it is.

You've got this, and i know that probably doesnt mean much because im just some person, but i believe in EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU, and i mean that.

toodaloo!


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

every recovery post brings me more hope thanks.


----------



## vannasarous (Jul 24, 2015)

ugh said:


> every recovery post brings me more hope thanks.


It should, because it is possible. I was completely hopeless when this time last year, but I made it out, and so will you.


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

vannasarous said:


> It should, because it is possible. I was completely hopeless when this time last year, but I made it out, and so will you.


 how long did u have dp? And what caused it?


----------

